
Y Combinator CEO AMA: “I Got Kicked Out of Yale Then Sold My Startup for $1B” - jkuria
http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/michael-seibel/
======
Art9681
I've always wondered how its possible to fund something like Twitch from the
outset. Did they have a lot of capital at the beginning? I would think the
costs of storage and servers to support a bunch of high quality streaming
video would be huge. Does anyone have insight into this? Is it feasible for
someone with little capital to do something like this? Just curious how
streaming sites stay alive before they monetize.

------
stmw
Didn't Dick Cheney also get kicked out of Yale?

------
IntronExon
I truly admire the guts it must have taken to walk away from such a
derailment, and not only keep going, but thriving. That’s one view of what
exceptional looks like, to me.

